# Hurst Super Shifter in 65 GTO



## grittenhou (Nov 2, 2020)

I recently installed a Hurst Super Shifter in my 65 GTO. Car has M20 and no console. I used Hurst installation kit 3738616. Shifter works well, but is positioned nearly 2 inches higher than the factory shifter that was on the original Tremec 3-speed. I'm sure I'm not the first guy on this forum to make this swap and am curious what others have done to accommodate a taller shifter? I don't want to alter the original shifter cover that came with the car. Would prefer to find an aftermarket cover that fits the Hurst. I look forward to your comments/suggestions. Thanks.


----------

